# Oakly and Caue go XC skiing



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

There are times, like when I see these great pictures, that I would LOVE to live where you do so we could do these fun things with Merlin!

But then again.....









*Clear* *8°F*
*Feels Like
-8°F

LOL!!!! BRRrrrrrrrrrr!
(looks like it was an awesome day though!)
*


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,it must be so much fun.I love cross country ski.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a happy pair!!!! I'm sure they're both gonna be tired skiers tonight and crash early. That first picture of them is so good - just pure joy.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, what a great place for a romp! Gorgeous dogs & great pics.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like 2 very happy dogs that enjoyed there day out romping... which means 2 very tired and sleepy dogs tonight


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I loooove cross country! My parents live on a golf course, so we go all the time there. I loved growing up on a golf course since my friends and I could ski and sled out there whenever we wanted in the winter.


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and they must be in excellent condition. Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rob- your pictures are always so wonderful and the scenery is beautiful. I'd move Northeast but I'm a warm climate kinda girl!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Wonderful pictures your dogs are so handsome! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are gorgeous and look so incredibly happy!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like they had a great time. I'm sure they will sleep well tonight.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What awesome pictures of two gorgeous dogs. They look SO happy...mitten stealing agrees with them!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh wonderful pictures! They will sleep well tonight!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet those guys are sacked out right now after that fun filled day today. I too sometimes think I would like to live in cold weather to have days like that until I have a week like next week running around in shorts.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like the boys had a great day...I hope they are enjoying some down time tonight.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys has a blast


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

gorgeous pics, what fun! It looks like Alaska. And that's a fine set of teeth!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What an amazing time they had , great exercise, great photos of them with joy on their faces.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, I'd say young Caue was the more tired of the two based on the length of that tongue Looks like a good time was had by all....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those 2 boys have got it made in that place you place you live and they sure are whooping it up, the Oak has a very wise expression in that last pic


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! Dodging the snowmobiles is a key skill for Maine doggies!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

O WOW!!!! That looked like great fun! You live in such a beautiful place..................why can't we have snow like that!!!!! I love the pictures Rob, gorgeous boys!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been missing pics of the boys . Looks like a wonderful day for all of you!
But that last pic of Oakly is my fav...looking like the wise older brother.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Man what a life, the boys are handsome as ever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, so much fun and looked pooped after!
Great pics as always. In the tongue shot , Caue looked so much like my Gunner a couple years ago. : )


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazing captures Rob! Caue's happy meter (tongue) rates a 10!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i hope you got you wish of two tired doggies. and i'm glad that no one got upset at the mitten thief.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like they got themselves a wonderful workout today. I don't think I've ever seen a tongue hanging out that far before! LOL!! Bet they had a blast!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

So, who moved first this morning...Huummm? Great Pic's as usual, looks like everyone had a Fantastic Day in da Woods!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> So, who moved first this morning...Huummm? Great Pic's as usual, looks like everyone had a Fantastic Day in da Woods!


It was no contest that the boys didn't even skip a beat this morning. Myself I had to take a very long shower just to get moving. I did manage to take them for a walk today but I'm still feeling it in my bones this evening.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great day that must have been for them--love the big hanging out tongues in the pictures!

Hey, I just noticed your timeline says 11 months 4 weeks and 2 days since Caue came to Maine--so when was/is the anniversary day?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pics! I swear Caue has the longest tongue! It's histerical! :


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

We've missed you guys, but it was worth the wait! The boys look great and the pictures, as usual, are fabulous. Thanks.
Jon


----------

